# The 'book' game



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay here are the rules

Rules:
* Grab the book closest to you. Now
* Go to page 56.
* Find the 5th sentence.
* Write that here.
*Don't go looking for your favorite book, or the coolest one you have - just grab the closest one


Mine is 'It was like trying to stare down a destroying angel'

Have fun!!


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay mines...."Life often dealsus a bad hand and it is up to us to control how we respond."

~Hayley


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is mine: _(it's from a rabbit book because I was looking up something in it the other day) _

*"The pellets now available in sacks got there only on the basis of a complete understanding of what the rabbit requires."*

Karlee


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2008)

There wasn't much to say about Claire Washburn, except that she was brillant, totally accomplished, and absolutely my best friend in the world.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 15, 2008)

"Will it be there when I exit?"


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok mine is from the TV guide, because tht was the closest thing to me at the time!!

'While investigating the death of a Polish security guard, Ross finds himself a little too close to a woman involved in the case.'


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 16, 2008)

To make the chutney, fry the onions, garlic and butter with some seasoning in a little oil over a low heat for about 20 minutes until golden but not burnt.


(From "The accidental vegetarian" by Simon R.)


----------



## furryface (Dec 18, 2008)

"The apartment may have belonged previously to the Hearsts,the billionaire publishing family"


----------



## BSAR (Dec 18, 2008)

"Built for Cardinal Francesci Tedeschini Piccolomini, it was decorated by Pinturicchio."


----------



## Dublinperky (Dec 18, 2008)

"Guess what it is Oddie," said Katie





Aly!


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 20, 2008)

"Because, as is stated above, he who has not first laid his foundation may be able with great ability to lay them afterwards, but they will be laid with trouble to the architect and danger to the building."

The Prince by Machiavelli


----------



## BSAR (Dec 20, 2008)

" A pet shop can be an okay place to purchase a rabbit as long as you take the following points into consideration:"

Taken from the rabbits for dummies book.


----------



## JimD (Dec 21, 2008)

"That sounded nice and comforting, but they had not got there yet, and it was not easy to find the Last Homely House west of the Mountains."


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL, mine is weird.. I grabbed an Alt medical text book my computer was on top of.


Fang, H.J., et al. "Studies on the chemical components and anti-tumor action of the volatile oils from Pelargonium graveoleus."


Or in other words: how to twist your brain in a knot in 20 words or less!


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 22, 2008)

The backs of the chairs and the green sofa make a knockout view from the front door.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh boy, mine's fun...

"And all these were being tortured: tortured to death both in fashions known to the Inquisitors of old and in ways of which even those experts had never an inkling."

It's from _Galactic Patrol _by Edward Smith...a book my husband's checking out and asked me to hang onto until we leave the library. LOL!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2008)

"Nobody said that you had to." It's from Eclipse! The third book of the Twilight Saga.  

Emily


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 23, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> "Nobody said that you had to." It's from Eclipse! The third book of the Twilight Saga.
> 
> Emily




That was a pretty fun movie.. curious to see the next movie on 2010!


----------



## irishlops (Jan 6, 2009)

(my spanish text book) 

a josÃ© Luis, le gusta mucho(Isabel/Elena/pilar) !!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, mine was..."Her long blonde hair spread like a golden fan on the carpet and cushioned her cheek as she cried on and on, berating herself, berating herself for what they were doing."

It's a trashy novel .


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

:roflmao: Michelle, that made me laugh so hard!

My Egyptian-Arabic to English tourist translator book:

"I'm A Vegetarian - ana nabaatee/yya (m/f)


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

He's either genuinley concerned or he's got one hell of a media trainer!

From my Dads Top Gear book thing lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

''No man or woman alive, magical or not, has ever escaped some form of injury, whether physical, mental or emotional''

Tales Of Beedle The Bard, JK Rowling.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 8, 2009)

... The 56th page of the closest book to me only had 3 sentences!!  Next one...

"I don't want it to fall on her!"

Brisingr


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Sprinkle remaining parmesan on top, then bake for 50-60 mins until a skewer inserted into the middle comes out clean.

From a cook book


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

"use your tounge" he whispered, pulling back for a split second. "the way i taught you"

weird i know


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2009)

"This requires understanding the crucial role that water plays in the environment's fitness for continued life on Earth."
Campbell, Reece, et.al. _Biology_


----------



## RexyRex (May 8, 2009)

The stores along Walnut Street had pumpkins in their windows, and the air was crisp, with a cidery tang.

The Guy Not Taken ~ Jennifer Weiner


----------



## hartleybun (May 8, 2009)

Never again would the Elamites dare to challenge the awful might of the Persian King.



Persian Fire - Tom Holland


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 8, 2009)

We use the following steps to solve a linear equation in one variable. ( math homework =(-)


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 20, 2009)

Past life experiences.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 20, 2009)

Lady Catherine was reckoned proud by many people he knew, but he had never seen anything but a singular dedication to the art of killing zombies.

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 22, 2009)

"Thanks. I feel like I'm going to a red-carpet event or something." 

^^ The closest "book" with 56 (or more pages) to me is actually a story I am writing...on my computer. hehe. Hence why you've never heard that line...  

Emily


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 22, 2009)

"However much this war has been misunderstood by some of the commanding generals, judging from the kid-glove style in which they fought it, and the general tone of their orders and speeches, the common soldier has not failed to come to a correct understanding of the issues involved."
_- History of the 76th Regiment New York Volunteers, 1867
_
Gotta love those long 19th century sentences.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 12, 2010)

stand tall with your feet together or slightly apart and put your arms over your head.
lol~excersice book


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 21, 2010)

"Moreover, these differences have changed over time, so that a lessening of income disparities between the sexes cannot be automatically attributed to a lessening of employer discrimination when it may also be due to a lessening of differences in education, job experience, or availability to work outside the home."...from Economic Facts and Fallacies, Thomas Sowell


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2010)

No books anywhere near me but I am reading a fanfiction that is over 100 pages long.

It is a Twilight Fanfiction on Fanfiction.net call SUMMER VACATION

'"oh nothing I just love you" I said, going to the counter and coming out my hair. "Were you going to wear those jeans again this week, or do you want me to put them with the laundry?" I asked"


----------



## pixxie (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok I love doing this...I gotta do it again:
"the cool thing was, as I walked back to my dorm, I actually noticed how beautiful the fall scenery was"


----------



## Dutchlover (Aug 22, 2011)

"All right, hang on, now YELL!" from_ By The Shores of Silver Lake_


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 22, 2011)

"People die, and we move on to the next dangerous thing."

Divergent, Veronica Roth


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2011)

"Formal tables in scientific articles aonventionally contain 5 major elements: title, column headings, row headings (table stubs), body (data field) consisting of individual cells (data points), and footnotes (Example T3)."

-American Medical Association Manual of Style 

Very dull reading just incase you didn't guess


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 21, 2012)

11. 10+16/4+8
(From math book)


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

"Did you *really* blow up your aunt, Harry?" said Hermione in a very serious voice.

"Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban"

K


----------



## lillyin224 (Apr 22, 2012)

I will play =) 
mine is communicating with animals lol
psychotronics association, which brought together physicists,chemists,and psychics since sam was all three 
lol it was the first book laying around lol =)


----------



## FlowerBaby (Apr 22, 2012)

"Om jag inte hÃ¶rt fel sÃ¥ Ã¤r mamma redan igÃ¥ng i kÃ¶ket." Ahaha, it's from one of my Swedish children's books C:


----------

